# LFE Through R/L audio wires



## qhp310 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi
If a user was to connect all his system to the TV and route the sound to the Receiver via 2 audio wires (R/L), would the LFE be carried through?
Regards:help:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Thread moved to System Setup and Connections.

LFE is usually used to denote the dedicated .1 subwoofer channel in Dolby Digital or DTS encoding. That would not be sent to or through the TV.

However, if your system is setup to just send the full stereo signal in two channel to the TV, then I see no reason why that full signal would not then continue to the receiver. There it would perform the crossover duties and make sure the bass was redirected properly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Welcome to Home Theater Shack!*

Howdy qhp310 and welcome to the Shack!

We hope you enjoy your stay... :T


_*Sonnie*_


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually,... no. The LFE or .1 is it's own track and is different from just low frequencies that are sent to the sub. Basically what will happen when you hook up your TV output to the receiver in you will get stereo sound. If you want 5.1 you can use one of the surround modes of the receiver such as Dolby Pro Logic II matrix which will decode the signal and out put it to 5.1 speakers (or 7.1, 6.1, 5.2, or whatever you have set-up). I do not believe any LFE channel (if present in the broadcast) will pass through the TV outputs. 

So,... yes, you can get low frequencies to your sub from the TV but not the LFE.

Oh,... and Welcome to the Shack :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum ...:wave:

Enjoy your stay :T


----------



## qhp310 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank You for this information.
I will pass it to some inlaws...
Regards


----------

